

Craigslist launches Map View for apartment hunting - token4
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/hou/sfc?query=&catAbb=apa&srchType=A&useMap=1&minAsk=&maxAsk=2500&nh=1
After baby steps and lawsuits in this direction, Craigslist launches Map View for apartment hunting. Does this essentially kill Padmapper and the rest?
======
smoorman1024
Seems like its only available in the Bay for now.

Can we make this happen for New York?

~~~
token4
Seems like they tested in Portland in the morning and then tried it out on the
Bay. My money is on it this feature being made available most places within a
year.

------
nihaar
Is this the real reason for the law suit against 3Taps and PadMapper?

~~~
cyber
Maybe. But there was a Yahoo Pipes example a good number of years back that
allowed even more flexibility than what craigslist has done. IIRC, the Pipes
author had a dog and was searching for an apartment that allowed pets and was
within a certain distance of a park.

